# Looking for Dash Bezel



## valvetap (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone able to point me in the direction for a Dashboard Bezel for a 1982 quantum coupe?


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*'82 Quantum dash bezel....*

Are you able to post a pic of the part(s) that you need, to my e-mail? Might be able to help you out, or give you a lead or two.


----------



## valvetap (Oct 5, 2012)

cerainly Ill take a pic when i get off work! thanks!


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

get a picture might be able to find you one in the junkyard


----------

